# Pytanie o sieciówkę radiówkę

## Gabrys

Jaką sieciówkę radiówkę byście polecili?

W tej chwili używam D-Linka DWL-510 na chipsecie Realtek 8180, ale:

1) na GCC4 nie działają wolne sterowniki: 3 sekundy po władowaniu na konsolę wypisywane są trzy (3) spacje i system zamiera (0 reakcji na cokolwiek)

2) ndiswrappera nie da się odpalić na jądrach >2.6.17

Jedynym wyjściem jest używanie GCC3.4 albo starszego kernela z ndiswrapperem, ale i jedno i drugie jest do dupy na dłuższą metę.

Jeśli ktoś ma zatem kartę WLAN na PCI, do której sterowniki są w kernelu i nic nie wskazuje na to, że mają zniknąć i nigdy nie miał z nią żadnych problemów, to będę bardzo wdzięczny za informację, bo obecna sytuacja bardzo mnie dołuje.

PS. co do 1) niestety wygląda na to, że jestem osamotniony z tym problemem. Google nie potrafi znaleźć podobnych problemów. Jedyne co, że stery nie _kompilują_ się z GCC4, a moje się kompilują, tylko ich odpalenie powoduje zablokowanie kernela  :Crying or Very sad:  .

----------

## mbar

Chipsety Atheros mają bardzo dobre sterowniki (madwifi-ng). Używam ich z kartami TP-Link, można tanio kupić na allegro.

----------

## Gabrys

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Chipsety Atheros mają bardzo dobre sterowniki (madwifi-ng). Używam ich z kartami TP-Link, można tanio kupić na allegro.

 

Trochę drogie (~150-200 zł). EDIT: zaraz sprawdzę na allegro  :Wink: 

Ktoś ma coś przetestowane na własnej skórze?

----------

## Raku

Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

----------

## Gabrys

 *Raku wrote:*   

> Moved from Polish to Instalacja i sprzęt.

 

No to teraz mi nikt nie odpowie, bo kto tam zagląda na "Instalacja i sprzęt".

----------

## bartmarian

ja uzywam prism2 , prism2,5 , atheros(5211/5212/5213) - z nimi nigdy nie mialem problemow,

sam widzisz 150 za drogo a ~75 sie nie kompiluje/zawiesza*, bo ma byc tanio i dobrze  :Wink: 

----------

## Gabrys

 *bartmarian wrote:*   

> ja uzywam prism2 , prism2,5 , atheros(5211/5212/5213) - z nimi nigdy nie mialem problemow,

 

Orientujesz się może czy sterowniki obsługują tryb monitorowania sieci?

 *Quote:*   

> sam widzisz 150 za drogo a ~75 sie nie kompiluje/zawiesza*, bo ma byc tanio i dobrze 

 

No na allegro są jakieś TP-LINK-i z Atherosami na pokładzie. Może się skuszę, chyba że wykręcę coś jeszcze tańszego  :Very Happy: .

A co do tanio i dobrze: Linux, źle i drogo:

----------

## bartmarian

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Orientujesz się może czy sterowniki obsługują tryb monitorowania sieci?
> 
> A co do tanio i dobrze: Linux, źle i drogo:

 

o wifi czytalem dawno - ksiazki mam na polce, wiec sie moge mylic/nie pamietac ale:

- nie napisales o jakie monitorowanie chodzi

- kazda karta bedzie monitorowac siec, chyba ze jest glucha i nie dziala(albo nie mozna jej ustawic w promisc, sa takie ?/nie wiem)

- kazda karta gdy przegladasz air, slyszy wszystko, ukryte essid tez, duzo zalezy od softu

- nie kazda karta da sobie zmienic MAC

- nie kazda karta wspolpracuje z bridge, co sie wiaze z ww

- chip prism (kiedys) mial rozbudowane mozliwosci, teraz pewnie ma je nadal, atheros pewnie to dogonil

- bawilem sie tym jak mialem "przekazniki" na dowolnym linux'ie, teraz wykorzystuje mikrotik, tylko z powodu czasu

- powinienes sobie odpowiedziec jakie standarty chcesz obslugiwac, A/B/G to wg. mnie tylko Atheros'y - tylko B, prism = bajka

- prism54 nie polecam, co prawda dziala, ale B/G, a wg mnie to za malo, standart G kojazy mi sie z slowem na cztery litery  :Wink: 

(prism54 jest w pelni sprawnie dzialajaca karta ale, nie ma A, nie dziala z bridge - no chyba ze juz dziala, nie dziala kiedys...)

- nie rozumiem, Linux:zle i drogo ?

pozdrawiam

----------

## wxd

Od dłuższego czasu mam kartę TP-LINK WN-551G. Działa wyśmienicie na sterownikach madwifi-ng. Tryb monitor działa elegancko. Oprogramowanie typu kismet, aircrack działa bezproblemów. Karta, a właściwie sterowniki madwifi-ng portafią ją przekształcić w access pointa za pomocą trybu ap.

 *Quote:*   

> Jeśli ktoś ma zatem kartę WLAN na PCI, do której sterowniki są w kernelu i nic nie wskazuje na to, że mają zniknąć i nigdy nie miał z nią żadnych problemów, to będę bardzo wdzięczny za informację, bo obecna sytuacja bardzo mnie dołuje.

 

Madwifi-ng działa bezproblemowo zarówno na kernelku z serii 2.4 jak i 2.6, także nie masz się czego obawiać. Wystaczy, że ściągniesz sobie sterowniki z madwifi.org i skompilujesz.   :Cool: 

Na allegro karty te są po około 70zł.

Jaka jest odległość od Twojego domu do anteny AP? Jest bezpośrednia widoczność?

P.S. Jeśli masz jakieś pytania to napisz na forum albo na PW.   :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

To że każda karta może sobie monitorować to wiem, tylko nie zawsze sterowniki pozwalają to wykorzystać. Chodziło mi m. in. o możliwość odpalenia programu kismet.

Z domu do mojej starej podstawówki (gdzie jest AP) mam około kilometra drogami, czyli pewnie jakieś 700-800 m w linii prostej. Widocznosć jest. Mam do tego antenę zewnętrzną. Parametry sieci w tej chwili (na tej antenie + DWL510 na Rtl8180) są bardzo dobre. Jakość 80%, szumy poniżej 0%. Ogólnie wszystko śmiga.

Tylko zastanawiam się nad tymi sterownikami. Chyba wolałbym jakieś sterowniki bezpośrednio z kernela. Bo np. do mojej karty były sterowniki Open Source, tylko, że ostatnio nikt się nimi nie zajmuje i, aby się skompilowały z jądrem >2.6.16 trzeba na nie nakładać patche, a przy kompilacji z GCC4 jak już mówiłem: system staje jak wazon. Bazując na tym doświadczeniu wolałbym jednak, gdyby sterowniki były w kernelu, bo wtedy ktoś dba o to, żeby się choćby kompilowały.

może coś z tego:

```
# Wireless 802.11b ISA/PCI cards support

#

CONFIG_IPW2100=m

CONFIG_IPW2100_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_IPW2100_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IPW2200=m

CONFIG_IPW2200_MONITOR=y

# CONFIG_IPW_QOS is not set

# CONFIG_IPW2200_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_AIRO=m

CONFIG_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PLX_HERMES=m

CONFIG_TMD_HERMES=m

CONFIG_NORTEL_HERMES=m

CONFIG_PCI_HERMES=m

CONFIG_ATMEL=m

CONFIG_PCI_ATMEL=m

#

# Prism GT/Duette 802.11(a/b/g) PCI/Cardbus support

#

CONFIG_PRISM54=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_FIRMWARE_NVRAM=y

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PLX=m

CONFIG_HOSTAP_PCI=m

CONFIG_NET_WIRELESS=y
```

Trzeba przyznać, że niewiele (porównując np. do obsługiwanych Ethernetów kablowych).

PS: źle przeczytałeś:

dobrze i tanio: Linux,

źle i drogo: (tu zostawiłem puste).

----------

## milu

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Tylko zastanawiam się nad tymi sterownikami. Chyba wolałbym jakieś sterowniki bezpośrednio z kernela. Bo np. do mojej karty były sterowniki Open Source, tylko, że ostatnio nikt się nimi nie zajmuje i, aby się skompilowały z jądrem >2.6.16 trzeba na nie nakładać patche, a przy kompilacji z GCC4 jak już mówiłem: system staje jak wazon. Bazując na tym doświadczeniu wolałbym jednak, gdyby sterowniki były w kernelu, bo wtedy ktoś dba o to, żeby się choćby kompilowały.

 

Sterowniki madwifi mają opiekę i nie przypuszczam żeby w najbliższym czasie się to zmieniło. A co do kompilacji madwifi to na pewno są ludzie którzy dbają o to by się kompilowały  z nowymi jądrami. Jeśli uświadczysz jakiś problem to na ich stronie madwifi.org lub na kanale #madwifi na freenode są ludzie, którzy aktywnie dbają o działanie sterowników. Używałem ich przez prawie rok i działały świetnie - wszystko można było z nimi zrobić pracowały zarówno jako klient, jako AP jak i z kismetem.

----------

## wxd

 *Quote:*   

> To że każda karta może sobie monitorować to wiem, tylko nie zawsze sterowniki pozwalają to wykorzystać. Chodziło mi m. in. o możliwość odpalenia programu kismet.

 

Nie każda karta umożliwia wykorzystanie trybu monitor, np. mało która odpalona ndiswrapperem na to pozwala.

Kismet wyposażony w kartę na sterownikach madwifi działa wyśmienicie.

Jeśli chodzi o sprzęt, dla którego sterowniki są w jądrze, to miałem do czynienia tylko z mobilnymi kartami IPW2100 i IPW2200 - tragedia. Jak używam madwifi jakieś 2-3 lata, to nigdy nie było z nimi problemu. Instalacja madwifi trwa dosłownie 3 minuty... make i make install... A z portage jeszcze szybciej...  :Smile: 

----------

## coyote01

Jeśli chcesz kartę do wardriving'u:

http://www.aircrack-ng.org/doku.php?id=faq#which_is_the_best_card_to_buy

----------

## Gabrys

OK, dzisiaj byłem w sklepie i rozmawiałem z kilkoma ludźmi, przy czym jeden się znał i polecał gorąco RaLinki. Atherosy ma mi brat sprawdzić w poniedziałek.

Ale co do tych RaLinków, ktoś ma jakieś doświadczenia? Czytałem na forum, że są jakieś opensource'owe sterowniki, ale jednak wolę poznać opinie tych co wałkują taką kartę na co dzień. A jak nie (czyli nie skroję jakiegoś taniego atherosa) to pozostaje tp-link z allegro.

----------

## Paczesiowa

gosc44 kilka pytan do tej karty TP-LINK WN-551G :

1)to ze dziala jako ap to chodzi o to: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Building_a_Wireless_Access_Point_With_Gentoo ?

2)czy w tym trybie ap dziala wpa?

3)czy w tym trybie dziala 54mbit?

----------

## mbar

Miałem Ralinki i wymieniłem na Atherosy. Mam mówić dalej?   :Confused: 

Teraz mam tego TP-LINK WN-551G w moim home gateway  :Smile:  działa jako AP z wpa supplicant. Drugiego atherosa mam w laptopie.

----------

## wxd

 *Quote:*   

> 1)to ze dziala jako ap to chodzi o to: http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Building_a_Wireless_Access_Point_With_Gentoo ?

 

Tak, dokładnie o to mi chodziło.  :Smile: 

 *Quote:*   

> 2)czy w tym trybie ap dziala wpa?

 

WPA nie sprawdzałem, natomiast WEP działa bezproblemu. Myślę, że WPA też powinno działać. Trzeba tylko doinstalować suplikant WPA.

 *Quote:*   

> 3)czy w tym trybie dziala 54mbit?

 

Tak, działa 54mbit.

----------

## Gabrys

 *mbar wrote:*   

> Miałem Ralinki i wymieniłem na Atherosy. Mam mówić dalej?  

 Chętnie posłucham.

----------

## mbar

Tylko, że mi się nie chce strzępić palców w temacie, w którym już wszystko zostało powiedziane w drugim poście. Spróbuj zrobić AP na Ralinku i ich opensource'owych sterownikach.

----------

## Paczesiowa

dzieki za odpowiedzi - ja zamawiam http://allegro.pl/item125311085_tp_link_wn_551g_54mbps_atheros_100mw_box_gwar_fv.html

EDIT: albo jeszcze jedno pytanie wyfyfowego nooba: w tym trybie ap karta poradzi sobie z komunikacja z 2-3 laptopami? czy tylko z jednym?

----------

## wxd

 *Quote:*   

> EDIT: albo jeszcze jedno pytanie wyfyfowego nooba: w tym trybie ap karta poradzi sobie z komunikacja z 2-3 laptopami? czy tylko z jednym?

 

Spokojnie poradzi sobie nawet z większą ilością.  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

http://www.allegro.pl/item127063234_karta_planet_wl_8310_108mb_s_za_85zl_z_wysylka.html

PLANET WL-8310 Atheros 5211, powinien być OK, czyż nie?

 *madwifi.org wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 5211 -- part of the AR5001 chipset.
> 
>     * Cards using 5211 MAC support 802.11a only.
> ...

 

----------

## wxd

Szczerze mowiac to nie mialem z nia za bardzo do czynienia. Kumpel testowal i mowil, ze wymiata.  :Smile: 

----------

## Gabrys

Po dniu zmagań udało mi się na Planet WL-8310 postawić net.

Niestety ani madwifi-ng 0.9.2 ani ndiswrapper ze sterownikami dołączonymi do pudełka nie pozwoliły funkcjonować.

Jedyne wyjście madwifi-old. Mam nadzieję, że ktoś to poprawi wsparcie -ng dla tej karty, bo mam wrażenie, że -old nie są w ogóle rozwijane.

I dlatego się pytałem tyle razy o to czy są wspierane i rozwijane a tu taki lolek  :Evil or Very Mad:  . Jak nic się nie zmieni w tej sprawie, to będę ponad 60 w plecy :/

----------

## Paczesiowa

moze kernela masz za nowego?

do mnie jeszcze nie przyszla:/

----------

## Gabrys

Właśnie po to chciałem zmieniać kartę, żeby móc odpalić w końcu 2.6.18-rcX-noY na GCC4 z działającą siecią :/ Zawczasu zaopatrz się w madwifi-old póki są w portage i póki nie sprzedałeś swojej aktualnej sieciówki.

----------

## milu

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Po dniu zmagań udało mi się na Planet WL-8310 postawić net.
> 
> Niestety ani madwifi-ng 0.9.2 ani ndiswrapper ze sterownikami dołączonymi do pudełka nie pozwoliły funkcjonować.
> 
> Jedyne wyjście madwifi-old. Mam nadzieję, że ktoś to poprawi wsparcie -ng dla tej karty, bo mam wrażenie, że -old nie są w ogóle rozwijane.
> ...

 

madwifi-old nie są rozwijane ale madwifi-ng jak najbardziej. Powiedz dokładniej co nie działa z tymi -ng? Z jaką siecią chcesz żeby to działało - zabezpieczenie:WEP/WPA?? Jako AP czy klient tylko?

A co do bycia w plecy - nie będziesz bo madwifi działa.

----------

## Gabrys

 *milu wrote:*   

> Powiedz dokładniej co nie działa z tymi -ng? Z jaką siecią chcesz żeby to działało - zabezpieczenie:WEP/WPA?? Jako AP czy klient tylko?

 

ifconfig ath0 hw ether MAC - działa, tzn. zmienia MAC

iwconfig essid SIEC key KLUCZ itd - działa, tzn. łączy się do sieci (Assigned To pokazuje MAC prawidłowego AP)

natomiast, gdy próbuję zrobić cokolwiek więcej, np. puścić pinga albo poprosić o IP przez DHCP karta jakby połykała te pakiety (zero jakiejkolwiek odpowiedzi), co więcej w iwconfigu widzimy taką magiczną wartość:

```
ath0      IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"ETH-JOZEFA"

          Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.462 GHz  Access Point: 00:4F:69:50:52:5F

          Bit Rate:5 Mb/s   Tx-Power:18 dBm   Sensitivity=0/3

          Retry:off   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off

          Encryption key:2284-1FBC-88   Security mode:restricted

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality=22/94  Signal level=-73 dBm  Noise level=-95 dBm

          >>>>>Rx invalid nwid:0<<<<<  Rx invalid crypt:17  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:177  Invalid misc:177   Missed beacon:1
```

Ta wartość (Rx invalid nwid) pokazywała dokładnie taką samą ilość pakietów co athtool w ogóle odebranych. Czyli wszystkie pakiety były wg sieciówki pracującej na madwifi-ng zaliczane jako Rx invalid nwid (sprawdźcie sobie w manie co to oznacza, może miałoby to sens w przypadku sieci <802.11b), ale tu?

Dodatkowo grzebałem w iwprivie, ale wszelkie zmiany nie wnosiły zupełnie nic (parę razy udało mi się spowodować, ze Rx invalid nwid nie rosło, ale i tak nie prowadziło to do działania).

Na madwifi-old zaczęło działać od razu. Zero konfiguracji, grzebania itd. Po prostu stary (modulu zmiany wlan0 -> ath0) konfig w /etc/conf.d/{net,wireless}, /etc/init.d/net.ath0 start i wszystko śmiga.

 *Quote:*   

> A co do bycia w plecy - nie będziesz bo madwifi działa.

 

Na razie nie wygląda na to, żeby obecna wersja działała z moją kartą (albo odwrotnie moja karta z 0.9.2 wersją madwifi-ng).

Wydaje mi się, że nie to żadnego znaczenia, że zmieniam adres MAC, ponieważ nawet gdy nie zmieniałem karta działa dokładnie tak samo. A przy oryginalnym MAC-u na madwifi-old dostałem od DHCP jakiś adres IP, mimo, że nie mogłem się już podłączyć do netu.

----------

## milu

Przedstawię moją działającą konfigurację:

```
 # eix -I madwifi

[I] net-wireless/madwifi-ng 

     Available versions:  0.0.1443.20060207 0.0.1531.20060427 0.9.2

     Installed:           0.9.2

     Homepage:            http://www.madwifi.org/

     Description:         Next Generation driver for Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

[I] net-wireless/madwifi-ng-tools 

     Available versions:  0.0.1443.20060207 0.0.1531.20060427 0.9.1 0.9.2_rc1692 0.9.2

     Installed:           0.9.2

     Homepage:            http://www.madwifi.org/

     Description:         Next Generation tools for configuration of Atheros based IEEE 802.11a/b/g wireless LAN cards

Found 2 matches.

```

a /etc/conf.d/net:

```
modules_ath0=( "wpa_supplicant" "arping")

wpa_supplicant_ath0="-Dmadwifi"

config_ath0=( "arping" )

fallback_ath0=( "dhcp" )

```

Oczywiście do tego skonfigurowany wpa_supplicant:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant

ctrl_interface_group=0

eapol_version=1

ap_scan=1

fast_reauth=1

network={

        ssid="domek"

        key_mgmt=WPA-PSK

        pairwise=CCMP TKIP

        group=CCMP TKIP WEP104 WEP40

        psk=jakiś_wygenerowany_długaśny_klucz_w_hex_wygenerowany_przez_wpa_passphrase

}

network={

        ssid="testy"

        key_mgmt=NONE

        wep_key0=DE4611208DDB1FD7DFDA2BD056

        wep_key1=3163A0026AD6FA37B0500A11A5

}

```

Taka konfiguracja u mnie funkcjonuje poprawnie(głównie WPA).

----------

## Gabrys

 *milu wrote:*   

> Przedstawię moją działającą konfigurację:

 

Co do wersji pakietów oczywiście te same (niedziałające dla mnie). WPA nie używam. Potrzebny jest mi tylko WEP, ale nawet dla sieci bez żadnego szyfrowania sytuacja była taka sama jak przedstawiłem.

Jaką masz w ogóle kartę, ja mam coś takiego:

00:08.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)

----------

## milu

```
0b:00.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5212 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
```

Jeśli masz możliwość - spróbuj wersję z wpa_supplicantem - druga konfiguracja jest dla WEP.

----------

## mbar

@Gabryś i inni:

tu macie najnowszy (1722 z wczoraj) snapshot sterowników madwifi-ng. Wrzucać do overlaya i instalować. U mnie działają  :Smile: 

madwifi-snapshot.tar.bz2

Jedna uwaga: coś brakuje w tym ebuildzie (kopiuję go z wersji na wersję już kilkadziesiąt snapshotów) i madwifi-ng trzeba emegować tak:

```
FEATURES="-sandbox" emerge madwifi-ng
```

----------

## Paczesiowa

ja wlasnie dostalem ta TPlinka :

```
00:07.0 Ethernet controller: Atheros Communications, Inc. AR5005G 802.11abg NIC (rev 01)
```

czy 5005 to czasem nie za niski numerek? dobra zabieram sie za instalacje madwifi

----------

## Gabrys

Akurat -sandbox mam na stałe z jakiegoś względu, powinno być OK, dobra, to będę testował zaraz.

5005G? No nie wiem. Ta moja wg producenta jest na jakimś innym chipsecie w ogóle, ale ściągnąłem sobie sterowniki ze strony i w pliku INF podejrzałem, że jest NET5211, więc pomyślałem, że będzie OK. Okazało się, że jest AR5121 (wg lspci), no ale jakoś tam sobie te stery stare radzą, a wg Wiki to i te nowe  :Rolling Eyes:  .

Trzeba po prostu sprawdzić, bo widzę, że tu nie ma żadnej przewidywalności  :Evil or Very Mad:  . W ogóle, to czytałem gdzieś, że sam Atheros maczał palce w madwifi-ng i widać coś im nie wyszło. Ehhh.

EDIT:

zauważyłem, że w 0verlayu "zugaina" jest madwifi-{driver,tools}-cvs, właśnie (zaraz) testuję. LINEEDIT: Nie można podłączyć się do serwera  :Wink: . ~~~~

----------

## wxd

Spróbuj madwifi-ng-r1474-20060314. Niekoniecznie z emerge....

----------

## Gabrys

Najnowszy snapshot 2006-09-20 niestety zachowuje się dokładnie jak wersja stabilna 0.9.2, co jak możecie sobie łatwo wyobrazić nie napawa mnie optymizmem. Chyba zgodnie z sugestią Mila zagadam do nich na #madwifi i podzielę się problemem. Swoją drogą znalazłem ten sam problem na forum ubuntu, tylko koleś nie wpadł na to, żeby użyć tych starszych sterowników.

----------

## Paczesiowa

dobra po paru godzinach walki dziala na madwifi-ng. co prawda 2x mialem tak ze przy kopiowaniu pliku nagle wszystko padalo i musialem robic net.ath0 restart i ponownie laptopa podlaczac ale moze jakies przypadki. czy musze ustawiac cos specjalnego zeby karta dzialala w 54mbit? na lapie mam xp i uparcie pokazuje 11mbit(ralink 2500)(xp bo pod gentoo nie dzialalo a to glupota zeby ustawiac i tu i tam i nie wiedzac czemu nie dziala)

----------

## Gabrys

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> dobra po paru godzinach walki dziala na madwifi-ng. co prawda 2x mialem tak ze przy kopiowaniu pliku nagle wszystko padalo i musialem robic net.ath0 restart i ponownie laptopa podlaczac ale moze jakies przypadki. czy musze ustawiac cos specjalnego zeby karta dzialala w 54mbit? na lapie mam xp i uparcie pokazuje 11mbit(ralink 2500)(xp bo pod gentoo nie dzialalo a to glupota zeby ustawiac i tu i tam i nie wiedzac czemu nie dziala)

 

Teoretycznie nie. Mi w obu przypadkach automatycznie wybierał tryb 802.11g i prędkość 36 Mbit/s (mimo, że max jest 54 Mbit/s). 

Praktycznie: iwconfig ath0 rate 54M

Tryb (b/g) ustawiasz przez: iwpriv ath0 mode 2 lub 3 (2 to b, 3 to g, przynajmniej u mnie), przy czym działa to dopiero po ifconfig ath0 down i znowu ifconfig ath0 up a sam tryb sprawdzisz przez iwconfig (wyświetli Ci 802.11b lub 802.11g).

----------

## Paczesiowa

na servie z atherosem w iwconfig widze tak: 802.11g ale bit rate jest 0kb/s, ale moze tak ma pokazywac w trybie master. sprawdze jeszcze recznie ten parametr

----------

## Gabrys

Nie wiem jak w trybie Master, ale w Managed pokazuje dobry bitrate dopiero jak:

1) dam ifconfig ath0 up

2) wpiszę mu klucz WEP, żeby mógł się łączyć do sieci.

Jak już się podłączy do sieci (co się objawia prawidłowym numerem MAC AP w iwconfigu) to pokazuje bitrate, większy niż 0 kbit/s

Nie wiem jak to wygląda w trybie Master. Wydaje mi się, że nie w tym trybie po prostu nie ma ustalonej prędkości. Różne karty mogą się z nią komunikować z różnymi prędkościami.

----------

## Paczesiowa

maca pokazuje, ale rate nie:/ mozliwe ze to cos z moim laptopem, jutro sprawdze z innym

gosc44 w ogole moglbys sie podzielic configiem do wpa?

----------

## mbar

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> na servie z atherosem w iwconfig widze tak: 802.11g ale bit rate jest 0kb/s, ale moze tak ma pokazywac w trybie master. sprawdze jeszcze recznie ten parametr

 

U mnie na serwerze jest to samo, ale klient (laptop) działa na 54 (w tym samym pokoju) lub niżej, jeśli przejdę z laptopem dalej.

----------

## wxd

 *Quote:*   

> Nie wiem jak to wygląda w trybie Master. Wydaje mi się, że nie w tym trybie po prostu nie ma ustalonej prędkości. Różne karty mogą się z nią komunikować z różnymi prędkościami.

 

Gabrys, jest dokładnie tak jak mówisz. Gdy karta działa w trybie ap, klienci mogą być w danym momencie podłączeni z różną prędkością, dlatego po wydaniu polecenia 

```
iwconfig ath0
```

prędkość jest 0Mb/s. Jeśli chcesz sprawdzić z jaką prędkością podłączony jest klient możesz to sprawdzić poprzez:

```
wlanconfig ath0 list
```

 *Quote:*   

> gosc44 w ogole moglbys sie podzielic configiem do wpa?

 

Niestety nie podzielę się bo aktualnie takowego nie posiadzam.   :Sad: 

Przeglądałeś to: http://madwifi.org/wiki/UserDocs/802.11i ?

Znalazłem jeszcze jakiś przykładowy config: http://www.madwifi.net/Install-HOWTO/Drivers/WPA/  :Smile: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

dobra okazuje sie ze u mnie tez z bliska jest 54mbit(3m max), w ogole to strasznie slaby sygnal jest, w tej samej odleglosci laptop-laptop ma 4 kreski sygnalu a tutaj mam jedna. mozna do karty dokupic jakas fajna antenke ktora zapaweni mi w pokoju 54mbit? (jakies 6-7m w lini prostej 2 sciany) te kierunkowe to chyba odpadaja bo jak ja to ustawie ale moze znacie jakies takie typowo domowe. jak sie nie da albo drogo to trudno i tak w sumie jestem bardzo szczesliwy ze to dziala za takie smieszne pieniadze ( w porownaniu do routerow bo zwyklego ap ciezko znalezc 54mbit) i na dodatek nie ma zadnych firewalli,natow,expresow do kawy i innych smieci ktore wole na servie robic

z tym wpa to sie pomecze wieczorem niestety te cfg widzialem wszystkie i one albo maja wpa albo sa w mastermode ale moze jakos je skoniunkcjuje.

----------

## wxd

W całym pokoju, gdy sygnał nie pzechodzi przez żadną ścianę, powinieneś mieć 54Mb. Oczywiście przy zastosowaniu małej antenki 2dB, którą zapewne dostałeś razem z kartą w pudełku.  :Smile: 

----------

## Paczesiowa

mi chodzilo o moj pokoj w ktorym laptop stoi 6-7m w lini prostej od servera z sieciowka i na przeszkodze sa 2 sciany:>

----------

## Gabrys

 *gosc44 wrote:*   

> ...przy zastosowaniu małej antenki 2dB, którą zapewne dostałeś razem z kartą w pudełku. 

 Ja dostałem 1 dB, buuu  :Sad:  .

----------

## wxd

 *Paczesiowa wrote:*   

> mi chodzilo o moj pokoj w ktorym laptop stoi 6-7m w lini prostej od servera z sieciowka i na przeszkodze sa 2 sciany:>

 Jakie są te ściany (grubość, materiał, itp.) ?

 *Gabrys wrote:*   

> Ja dostałem 1 dB, buuu  .

 W jakich warunkach?

----------

## Gabrys

 *gosc44 wrote:*   

>  *Gabrys wrote:*   Ja dostałem 1 dB, buuu  . W jakich warunkach?

 W sklepie, w pudełku (mowa o antenie oczywiście)  :Laughing:  .

----------

## Paczesiowa

no tak z 20cm maja w srodku jakies drewno chyba bo to maly domek jest nie wiem w sumie. ale skoro taka malutka antenka (10cm) styka bym mial 11mb w pokoju to nie da sie kupic tanio jakiejs wiekszej? albo np kablem ta antenke co jest wyprowadzic miedyz pokoje (ale ponoc przez kable strasznie sygnal spada)

----------

## bartmarian

powiem tylko tyle ze cos jest nie tak, z radiem mam doczynienia od kiedy sie pojawilo u nas na rynku,

20cm sciana (jezeli nie jest metalowa) to nie jest strata zeby nie uzyskac 11M, sam w domu mam laptopa,

sygnal z AP odbieram na ~70% po 3 scianach (dzialowe, jedna cegla), zarowno w standardzie B jak i A

sygnal rzeczywiscie spada, na zlaczkach i kablu, w domu bym tego nie stosowal, tak samo jak i G,

G to proba implementacji A w B - nie udana (imho wg mnie, ale nie znam nikogo kto stawia linki 54M

na G a nie na A), ostatnio klienci chcieli net w budynku, zalozylem AP na klatce, na zwyklej 1dbi

antence i odbieraja bez problemow w mieszkaniach (sygnal przechodzi przez 3~5 scian)

jezeli mialbym doradzic AP, to na sam koniec szkieletu wykorzystuje (nie smiac sie, bo nie ma z czego)

firmy PLANEX  :Very Happy:  na chip rl8186 + wymieniam soft na aplight - dziala super

(na mostach mam mikrotiki + atheros, zadko prism 2,5)

konczac antenka owszem troche pomoze, sa z gniazdem SMA 5dbi w sklepach.

Pozdrawiam

edit

wg tego co wiem, 6dbi to wzrost sygnalu o polowe, wiec jezeli dokladasz 4dbi zamiast 100% obecnego, masz ~130%

----------

